# My little bean with his big personality



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

The holidays have passed but I forever captured the christmas spirit on camera... 
Here he is


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh My Gosh that is so cute! He must have known about Santa Claus coming to town!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really cute video, your boy is so adorable. 
I'm sure Santa brought him lots of toys and goodies.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Awwww! We love Santa in our house too


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really cute video, your boy is so adorable.
> I'm sure Santa brought him lots of toys and goodies.


lot's of toys and lot's of love too


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

What an excited little guy for christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, he sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's a new one of him doing what he does best.... getting dirty haha


----------

